# Forgive me my Suns brothers for I have sinned...



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

First, It's been a loooooonnnnnggggg time since my last post but I remember Suess and Meir and Chaos and it feels good to be back...

Now let's talk about my nasty little sin..

Around the trading deadline, I was in favor of blowing up this team and I was wrooooo...

What I meant to say is I was wrooooo..

What I really meant to say is that I was wroooo...

Oh screw it, somebody finish my sentence!!! LOL!

I'm back and don't ever plan on leaving again!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome back, Mr. Wrong!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We all could say we were wrong lol. I think a lot of us felt like that in January losing all those games (and some did summer before that). Then the team just clicked with Lopez in there, Amare went on a destroy everyone in his path tour and they turned it around starting last 2 games of that month. Finishing 28-7 to end the regular season. Been enjoyable to watch and it's not done yet (knocks on wood). 

Good to see you back man. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Are you the "Death of Planet Orange" guy? *cough* Fairweather fan *cough*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lmao, welcome back dude.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Adam said:


> Are you the "Death of Planet Orange" guy? *cough* Fairweather fan *cough*


Not a fairweather fan at all dude and I've seen all the heartbreaks..

1-The coin Flip and us losing the rights to Lew Alcindor.. AKA Kareem Abdul-Jabar..

2-Losing to the Boston Celtics in the 1976 finals..

3-The drug scandals that rocked the organization in the 80's..

4-The Dennis Johnson for Rick Robey trade and I'm still pissed off about the trade..

5-The death of Nick Vanos was a hard one to swallow when he was killed in a plane crash in Detroit..

6-Have you ever heard of Richard Dumas? He could have been Jordan before Jordan became a Basketball God but the white powder ended his career...

Should I stop or do you want me to keep going Adam? Oh screw you! It doesn't matter what you want! LOL!

7-Remember the 92-93 season and that thrilling triple OT victory against the Chicago Bulls in game 5? I was right there at Sky Harbor airport waiting for my teams plane to come in at 3 am and there were 5000 of us there cheering on our team with my face painted Orange and Purple..

8-John Paxson hits that last second shot in game 6 to crush my spirit and I still have nightmares..

9-1994-We have a 2-0 lead over Houston and we blow it!!

10-1995-We have a 2-0 lead over Houston and we blow it again!!!

11-Ah! The San Antonio years and where do you want me to start? We did beat them in 2000 but it was a downhill spiral from there from crappy coaching, to Joe Johnson's broken face to the suspension of Amare and Diaw...

Are you really sure you want to call me a fair weathered fan because I will smack the yellow off your teeth and put it in my oatmeal..

I know my timing is ill timed and I would be asking the same question..

Nice to meet you Adam.. I am The Rattler..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome back Rattler! Glad to see another Suns fan here to show some support for Phoenix.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Welcome back Rattler! Glad to see another Suns fan here to show some support for Phoenix.


Thank you my brother and I remember a lot of you but who is Adam???

I'll tie his *** so fast that he won't be able to breathe and put him in panic mode...

I would like to suggest that Adam gets his facts straight..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

the rattler said:


> Not a fairweather fan at all dude and I've seen all the heartbreaks..
> 
> 1-The coin Flip and us losing the rights to Lew Alcindor.. AKA Kareem Abdul-Jabar..
> 
> ...


:worthy:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

the rattler said:


> 6-Have you ever heard of Richard Dumas? He could have been Jordan before Jordan became a Basketball God but the white powder ended his career...


I thought Richard Dumas was really talented but he was 6 years younger than Jordan, who was already a 3 time MVP and 2 time Champion by the time Dumas got started... so I don't really get the "could have been Jordan before Jordan became a basketball god" comment.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Adam said:


> :worthy:


It's all good brother! I hope we can be friends...



Dornado said:


> I thought Richard Dumas was really talented but he was 6 years younger than Jordan, who was already a 3 time MVP and 2 time Champion by the time Dumas got started... so I don't really get the "could have been Jordan before Jordan became a basketball god" comment.


 We will never know how good Dumas could have been but that guy had a lot of talent..

The last I heard from him, he was clean and was a manager of a pool supply store and I wish him nothing but the best..


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

the rattler said:


> It's all good brother! I hope we can be friends...
> 
> We will never know how good Dumas could have been but that guy had a lot of talent..
> 
> *The last I heard from him, he was clean and was a manager of a pool supply store and I wish him nothing but the best..*


If that is true it is definitely good news... I wish him the best as well. On the court he was definitely one of those guys that made you do a double-take and ask "wait a second... who was _that _guy?"


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dornado said:


> If that is true it is definitely good news... I wish him the best as well. On the court he was definitely one of those guys that made you do a double-take and ask "wait a second... who was _that _guy?"


If you know who Richard Dumas was then you know your basketball and that's a player which was a sad story.. He had the potential to be the best player in the League..


----------

